# Dark patches on RBP.



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

Can anyone diagnose this for me? There seems to be some dark patches on my fish and part of his head has some bacteria or fungus growing on it. I am using salt and melafix, but there hasn't been any improvement since i started a month ago. The white mark by his mouth is a cut from the top middle tank support thing.


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

here is another pic


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

sorry never seen before


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

anyone else?


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i have seen the exact same thing ... i got this guy from the lfs after they had medicated him for a month ... looked like it was ammonia burn at first and really still does but he has been with me a month now and i thought i had it cleared up with salt and mela-fix and meth blue( just read not to use the dyes with P's) then all of a sudden it fuzzed up again ... .. poor fish is the largest that was in the shoal and the 2 others that was brought into the LFS with him had taken a chunk out of his head and he has this problem ... id really like to know for shure what this is too.... between the lfs and me we ahve treated with funguscides and protozoan and dang near everything else we can think of .... it is really frusterateing .... please try and ID whatever it is id like to know too..... Mickey


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

I have the same crap on one of my fish too.... I'm not really sure what to do, hopefully someone knows what this s is


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

bump, any ideas on what this is?


----------



## bir2 (Jun 4, 2004)

could it be, internal parasites...??? just guesing...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

do to the fact that it looks kind of fuzzy, and Mickey's fish had the same thing and it fuzzed up, I would say it's a fungal infection. I have never seen that one in particular and am very suprised it is not responding to fungicides. My opinion is simply this: Up the water changes to 20% daily, add 1tbs salt per every 5gallons, and hope it works! Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

try some furan-2 it should work on fungus
or else try pima fix both should be available at a pet store near u i hope


----------



## rip hymen (Jan 1, 2005)

redbelly93 said:


> try some furan-2 it should work on fungus
> or else try pima fix both should be available at a pet store near u i hope
> [snapback]830003[/snapback]​


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

update????


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah i had an rbp with that too treated him with mela-fix salt and fungus med (cant remember name) and it kinda went away but its still there a little but ive had him for a month + and he is doin fine


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

have you tried also rasing the temp?? it looks like an funagal infection. 
i would up on the water changes, ad salt daily possibly sererate him to another tank so it does not spread.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/..._disorders.html

^^^^^^^^^^^^that should help


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

its actually a fungus i have a rbp with the same thing i went and get jungle labs fungus eliminator 
its a small jar with yellow powder in it follow the instructions and t should clear up make sure to seperate him if you have a group and then medicate 
After about 10 days i have noticed its almost all gone now just some tiny spots left 
good luck and i hope the best for ya 
later


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Im curious bout the progress??
Is he still ill??


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

mine has now completely healed up and i back to his former healthy self 
eating well and everything 
hope the other ppl with this prob have the luck i did 
later


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

my friend matt actually bought these two RBP and i gave him a big ass bottle of mela fix and they have cleared up in about less than a week


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i had 3 2" p's in my tank, they all three had it, one died, but the other 2 got better in like 3 weeks. I treated them everyday...


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

im sure if it is harmful melafix would fix it


----------

